# [ShelllScripts] Abfrage ob Datei da  oder nicht ?



## EMinus (24. Januar 2003)

hi

bin grad dabei ein Init Script zu schreiben
nur hab ich jetzt das Problem das das Programm nicht startet wenn eine oder mehrere TempDateien
da sind nur möchte ich ein rm davor platzieren um die Dateien zu löschen wen se da sind.
wie muss die if oder was auch immer schleife aussehen damits funzt?


----------



## melmager (24. Januar 2003)

mal ne frage : warum möchtes du überprüfen ob die datei da ist wenn du sie eh löscht??

lösche doch einfach


----------



## EMinus (24. Januar 2003)

ja schon klar bloß sieht das schlecht aus wenn du den rechner anmachst und dann da steht 
rm could not delete file ***

klar


----------



## melmager (25. Januar 2003)

rm -f trlalala 

steht alles in man rm


----------

